# Problem: pc startet aber kein bild und ton



## spartanicus (11. Juli 2009)

hallo comunity,

ich hab ein riesen Problem mit meinem PC.
Gestern hab ich an meinem pc den Prozessorkühler gewechselt.
Also vom Boxed zum Alpenföhn Brocken.
Gestern lief noch alles Ok. Ich konnte auch noch ANNO 1404 spielen und alles andere funktionierte so wie immer. 
Aber heute ist dann das Problem aufgetaucht. 
Ich sitz so am PC hab Firefox, ein paar Ordner und eine Installation (kludgets) am laufen. Dann auf einmal ein Freeze. Bild und ton bleiben stehen. 
Also ich drücke ich die reset taste am Gehäuse. 
Der PC startet zwar aber es kommt kein Bild, nichts, nur die Lüfter drehen sich!

Bemerkung: als ich den computer gestern umgebaut habe und den PC dann startete ist er nicht ganz hochgefahren, d.h. das bild von meinem MoBo ist zwar gekommen aber das Betriebssystem XP wurde nicht geladen. Also ging ich ins BIOS und auf einmal kam die meldung "Overclocking failed..." danach ab ich das Bios wider verlassen und der PC startete wieder normal.

Jetzt die Frage: was soll ich machen??

mein sys: E8400
             asus p5q pro
             asus 9800 gt
             2GB Mushkin
             Samsung 500GB
             BQ 500W

Vielen Dank!


----------



## fpsJunkie (11. Juli 2009)

startet er jetzt wieder normal oder wie muss ich das verstehen?
hasst du eine andere graka zum testen?


----------



## spartanicus (11. Juli 2009)

Nein, leider nicht!
Wie oben gesagt, er startet zwar, alle lüfter drehen, nur ich sehe kein bild und ich hab auch keinen ton.

Nein ich hab keine zweite Grafikkarte!!


----------



## affenhirn (11. Juli 2009)

Wenn du eine zweite hast, probier mal eine andre Festplatte aus.

Hast du irgentwas overclocked, da ja eine Fehlermeldung kommt 





> "Overclocking failed..."


?


----------



## Stefan Payne (11. Juli 2009)

Das deutet auf einen defekten Prozessor oder Speicher hin.
Kann auch das Board sein...
Hier musst austesten, was kaputt ist...


----------



## spartanicus (11. Juli 2009)

@affenhirn: Nein ich hab nicht übertaktet. Das hat mich eben gewundert.

@Stefan Payne: Aber es hat doch alles nach dem Kühlerwechsel funktioniert? wieso ist es dann erst im Betrieb einen Tag später kaputt gegangen?

Sonst Danke für Eure Hilfe!


----------



## Stefan Payne (12. Juli 2009)

Einige Dinge brauchen halt eine Zeit, bis sie kaputt gehen.

Mein alter Athlon 1000C hat z.B. auch noch 'nen Windows (ME) Start geschafft, obwohl der Kühler schief saß...


----------



## midnight (12. Juli 2009)

Nimm mal den Ram raus, wenns dann wild anfängt zu piepen ist noch was zu retten. Wenn nicht, dann ist böse was im Eimer...

so far


----------



## chucuoi2006 (12. Juli 2009)

Probiere mit folgende Steps als Basic Starten, damit man den Fehler lokalisieren :
0. Einschalten nur mit CPU ohne RAM +  GK + Festplatte + DVD-ROM... Es wird 3 mal gepieps. weil RAM nicht drin ist. Hier ist CPU in Ordnung. 
1. Einschalten nur mit CPU + RAM ohne GK + Festplatte + DVD-ROM... Es wird 2 mal gepieps. weil GK nicht drin ist. Sonst entweder CPU oder RAM. Falls du zwei RAM-Riegel hast, dann probieren nur einen, damit du weißt ob einen von den beiden kaputt ist. 
2. Einschalten mit CPU + RAM + GK ohne Festplatte + DVD-ROM... Hier mußt du zum Bios bzw. das 1. Bild sehen. Falls es nicht, dann es ist GK.
Viel Glück dafür. Hoffentlich sind alle Stromversorgung richtig eingesteckt.


----------



## spartanicus (12. Juli 2009)

Also ich hab mal den RAM (2x Riegel) entfernt und gestartet aber es hat gar nichts gepiepst!!

Was heißt das jetzt?
Ist die CPU kaputt??

Sonst Danke für die Hilfe!


----------



## chucuoi2006 (12. Juli 2009)

Wenn er keinen Pieps macht, und das Netzteil läuft könnte entweder der Stecker des Lautsprechers auf dem Bord nicht angeschlossen sein, oder das Board erhält gar keinen Strom. Wenn das Board Strom erhält, dann ist das Piepsen (Board checken und Ergebnis / Fehlercode piepsen) das einzige was auf jeden Fall immer geht.

anderes Netzteil schonmal ausprobiert? 
deine CPU  bzw. RAM + GK bei deinem Freund PC schonmal ausprobiert?   

Sofern die CPU defekt wäre, dann dürfte (meines Wissens, verbessert mich falls ich falsch liege,) das MB gar keinen Ton von sich geben!
Hier sind einige Links, wo du die Beeps-Code aus Bios Kompendium finden (Abhängigkeit von dein Bios im Mainboard).

BIOS Beep-Codes - administrator
oder
BIOS - Fehlersignale (Wenn der PC piepst)


----------



## midnight (12. Juli 2009)

chucuoi2006 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn das Board Strom erhält, dann ist das Piepsen (Board checken und Ergebnis / Fehlercode piepsen) das einzige was auf jeden Fall immer geht.



Wo hast du da denn her? Wenn das Board oder die CPU hin ist tut sich da garnix mehr...

Wie bereits vorgeschlagen würd ich die Komponenten einzeln in einem anderen System testen (soweit möglich).

Mal gucken was dann hin ist, defekte Dinge einschicken und hoffen

so far


----------



## spartanicus (13. Juli 2009)

Ich hab eine Frage zu dem Lautsprecher auf dem Mainboard.

Muss man diesen beim Zusammenbau irgendwo anschliessen oder piepst er ganz automatisch.
weil bei mir hat es nie gepiepst. nicht einmal beim start!

Also hab ich vergessen den lautsprecher zu "aktivieren" oder wasrum piepst er nicht?


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Juli 2009)

spartanicus schrieb:


> Ich hab eine Frage zu dem Lautsprecher auf dem Mainboard.
> 
> Muss man diesen beim Zusammenbau irgendwo anschliessen oder piepst er ganz automatisch.
> weil bei mir hat es nie gepiepst. nicht einmal beim start!
> ...


 
Der Lautsprecher kommt vom Gehäuse. 
Du musst nach einem 4pin Kabel suchen, das die Aufschrift "Speaker" hat oder bei dem Zubehör des Gehäuses gucken, ob da was bei ist.


----------



## spartanicus (13. Juli 2009)

Endlich!

Der Computer funktioniert wieder!!
Ich hab leider keine Ahnung warum, aber immerhin geht er!!

Was ich zuletzt gemacht hatte war, dass ich alle Stromstecker  kontrolliert habe, den Ram sowie die Graka rein und rausgenommen habe und den jumper fürs BIOS umgestellt hatte.
Beim nächsten Start hat dann alles wieder funktioniert.

Ich vermute, dass ich den Stromstecker für die CPU nicht richtig eingesteckt und dass er deswegen keinen richtigen Kontakt hatte. Ich hoff mal das es so war denn wenn es ein anderes Problem wäre wüsste ich nicht wo ich suchen sollte.

Sonst allen einen Dank für ihre Hilfe!!!!!!!!!!!!

@quantenslipstream: Ich hab mal im Gehäuse geschaut ob so nen speaker Stecker frei rumliegt hab aba nichts gefunden. Hat meiner überhaupt so einen Speaker??? (Coolermaster 690)


----------

